# Mandrake Linux 8.2 & Windows XP



## nordi (22. August 2002)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine Frage. Also, ich lade mir gerade Mandrake Linux 8.2 runter ich wollte das zu Hause auf meinem PC installieren.
Auf meinem anderen Rechner habe ich Windows XP. Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob man diese beiden Betriebssysteme vernetzen kann? Und wenn ja, ist das schwierig ??

Danke schon im vorraus

grüße aus dem regnerischen Köln

Jeff

wwww.i-nordi.de


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

Also, erstmal: Nein, es ist nicht schwierig.

Wenn du nur Datenaustausch zwischen den Büchsen betreiben willst (also Freigaben anbinden und Daten schaufeln) brauchst du nur Samba (http://www.samba.org).

Falls du noch weitere Server-Dienste brauchst (z.B. Proxy-Server, Mail-Server, ...) dann schau mal hier --> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=22285 <-- nach, da hab ich 'ne relativ umfangreiche Liste an Server-Software reingehackt, direkt mit Links. Dann brauchste nicht suchen.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## nordi (22. August 2002)

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich wollte eigentlich nur Datenaustausch machen. Ich kenne Samba, habe aber noch nie damit gearbeitet. Es geht also nicht nur mit 2 Kabel und nem Hub ?? Mh...Wie sieht's aus, wenn man auf dem Linux Recher einen Half-Life Server laufen lassen will - muss da auf was bestimmtes installieren ( außer Halflife ) ? Oder gehört das zum Bereich "Datenaustausch" ?

greets aus köln

Jeff


----------



## Christian Fein (22. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nordi _
> *Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur Datenaustausch machen. Ich kenne Samba, habe aber noch nie damit gearbeitet. Es geht also nicht nur mit 2 Kabel und nem Hub ?? Mh...Wie sieht's aus, wenn man auf dem Linux Recher einen Half-Life Server laufen lassen will - muss da auf was bestimmtes installieren ( außer Halflife ) ? Oder gehört das zum Bereich "Datenaustausch" ?
> 
> ...



2 Kabel und ein Hub ist Hardware only.

Jedes netzwerk läuft über bestimmte Protokolle und Windows nutzt das SMB Protokoll. 
Samba implementiert das SMB Protokoll unter unix womit eine vernetzung gewährleistet ist denn unix nutzt unter unixrechnern das nfs protokoll.

Da solltest mal in Half Life speziellen foren nachfragen, aber der datenaustausch findet rein über tcp/ip 
statt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

Wenn du jetzt schon weißt, daß dein Netzwerk nicht mehr wachsen wird, dann brauchst du nicht einmal einen Hub.
Dann reicht auch schon ein gekreuzten Twisted-Pair-Kabel und es funzt.

Aber die Lösung mit dem Hub ist auf jeden Fall die sinnvollere.

have fun

reptiler


----------

